# Schedule turning on of modem.....



## thetopcyborg (Aug 22, 2006)

hey all,
i hv an adsl connection.....it is of dataone...
it uses enternet(a dialer) to connect....
i wanna know how can i schedule my modem to turn on at a specific time ( 2.00 am to be precise, to avail happy hours


----------



## yrana2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Even if you keep your modem on during the whole night, you will only be charged for the period you started downloading, which will be null if you started it at the right time and ended at the right time. 

To see how to configure your system for such cause, visit this tutorial:
Dataone Automation

If you check your usage in BSNL sites, you will see that time for usage during *01-00 *hours or anything of similar period is also recorded, but thats just the data transfer the modem requires to keep the connection alive.
If you glance at the usage, you will see hardly *10-20KB*. 

*Savvy*


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 24, 2006)

When I got my Dataone connection,by default it was set to connect when I turn on the modem.... So I changed the configuration of modem so that I can dial and connect whenever required, keeping modem always on. 
        Open modem configuration page in ur IE(Only supported) and change WAN TYPE from PPP to RFCPURE2684BRIDGED and connection type to Purebridged... Save and restart the modem..
        Now in XP, setup a PPP0E connection with ur username and password and add make a .bat file containing,
rasdial <connection_name> <username> <password>
and add it to task scheduler.

 Now even if the modem is turned on the connection will be established only when it is scheduled.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 24, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Open modem configuration page in ur IE(Only supported)



who said u that
i use firefox  & even opera but opera some probs but ff works fine


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 24, 2006)

Mine not working yaar.. That's why thought so... Also Data Usage checking must be done in IE only naa... (though a beta page with  Firefox support is there).. So I thought it's not possible. Thanx for letting me know.. I will try it once again... Btw I use Dataone usage finder to check Data Usage.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Aug 24, 2006)

hmmm.....i hv win2000, and it doesn't even hv an option to make a bband connection. therefore, the bsnl gu installed a sfware called enternet, but that sware doesn't hv the option of always-on connection......and i dont wanna take pangas with the modem settings....isn't there any software which can do this?


----------

